# Am currently re-reading The Horus Heresy...



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

So this other evening I sat down with a big cup of coffee and having nothing else to do I picked up Horus Rising to read it once again, something I haven't done with that book since 4 years ago.

It's reads much differently now that I have aquired more insight into the future of the 30k setting, and the peaceful vibe this book might have been giving at the beginning of the story, is now much more tragic, with the knowlegde of hindsight.

Anyways a GREAT read if you are still into The Horus Heresy, but can't seem to get as much enjoyment out of the newer books!


Only minor thing I was really annoyed about, this time around, is Tarik Torgaddon's constant "Oh Garvi, you're so straight up and down", mentioned several times in both Horus Rising and False Gods - That passage is so much out of pace with the rest of the text :laugh:


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm on the flight of the Eisenstein now.

I agree, the books rock.

And the intro was brilliant too, but I won't spoil it on anyone.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I read the first 6 in order

skipped Legion because I didn't like it

Battel For the Abyss (i dont know why so many people hate it)

Went a Thousand Sons

Then First Heretic

And now back to Legion

They are th eonly Warhammer books I read (so far)
My birthday is coming up in a few days so i'm hoping to get Storm of Iron


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Battel For the Abyss (i dont know why so many people hate it)


Because it's boring with terrible characterisations?


----------



## Irish_13th (Feb 27, 2011)

Baron Spikey said:


> Because it's boring with terrible characterisations?


I gotta say your right about that but then again its is talking about the ultramarines.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Irish_13th said:


> I gotta say your right about that but then again its is talking about the ultramarines.


The Word Bearers in it are much worse, they're like cartoon villains.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Because it's boring with terrible characterisations?


the only bits i liked were the interaction between the space wolf and tson and Kor Pheron..."I am at prayer" other then that won't be bothering with it again...might read fulgrim again though now that i never tire off,


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Legion and Fulgrim were boring in my eyes.. Legion was the most boring. I think this is because Abnett was using words for the unit leaders such as LT's and SGT's that made no sense and made the flow difficult. Fulgrim, well, I think I should go back and read it again, perhaps I'll have a better perspective on it.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> Legion and Fulgrim were boring in my eyes.. Legion was the most boring. I think this is because Abnett was using words for the unit leaders such as LT's and SGT's that made no sense and made the flow difficult. Fulgrim, well, I think I should go back and read it again, perhaps I'll have a better perspective on it.


Exactly. The first time I read it I was three chapters through and still had no idea what a Nurthene or whatever was. but since I am trying it again I somewhat like it.

And to everyone who hates BFTA I thought that it was a good read. Maybe not the best but at least it wasn't Decent of Angels. :laugh:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

:clapping::goodpost: Descent of angels hahaha.. yeah the Dark Angels got shit on in this series...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i actually loved legion and fulgrim so far is my fav book in the series. yes legion used a different naming system for officers and soldiers within the regiment but i think he justifies it by acknowledging how old the regiments are and where they come from, ancient pre-unification terra. i loved how it played to the Alpha Legion's style of deciet and lies, spies essentially, just bigger faster and stronger than your average spy hahah. i absolutely loved Fulgrim and how it showed not only the legion's fall from grace but also the primarch's


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry, but I don't see how anyone could have trouble with the ranks and titles in "Legion" after a couple of minutes or so. There are literally just TWO of them that are used in a recurring basis: Uxor, which is a teenage girl with minor psychic powers, and Hetman, which is your basic officer guy. How hard is that? No offense, I'm not trying to be a smart-ass... but I don't see how that was such a big deal.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> The Word Bearers in it are much worse, they're like cartoon villains.


so does this make Kor Phaeron Dick Dastidly and Erebus Mutley?? :biggrin:


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> And to everyone who hates BFTA I thought that it was a good read. Maybe not the best but at least it wasn't Decent of Angels. :laugh:


Yes actually Descent of Angels had alot of backround info and very good description of their home planet, when BftA was basically just book for kids who want nothing more than action. I agree that DoA wasnt good book, but atleast is miles away from unreadable and laughable that BftA was.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> Sorry, but I don't see how anyone could have trouble with the ranks and titles in "Legion" after a couple of minutes or so. There are literally just TWO of them that are used in a recurring basis: Uxor, which is a teenage girl with minor psychic powers, and Hetman, which is your basic officer guy. How hard is that? No offense, I'm not trying to be a smart-ass... but I don't see how that was such a big deal.


I agree, what was difficult? Could add in the gene-whips who are pretty much a commisar/police/discipline role. But its hardly rocket science. How are the Nuthrene complicated aswell?


----------

